# JOLLEY'S RIDING TOY MUSEUM AUCTION - 29 0CTOBER 2016



## ROCKFORD AUCTION (Oct 23, 2016)

500 lots from the Carl Jolley Riding Toy Museum Will be sold by unreserved Auction at the Rockford Auction Centre, Owen Sound Ontario, Canada on Saturday October 29, 2016.  All antique and vintage riding toys including: 20 Bicycles; 50 Pedal Cars; 35 Tricycles; 100 Pull Wagons; 15 Hand Pump Cars; Scooters; Kiddie Cars; Pressed Steel Ride-On Toys, plus Memorabilia and Accessories.  Online bidding available through Proxibid.  Complete catalog available at www.rockfordauctioncentre.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like a little something for everyone! Always interested to see what the market is for some of this stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2016)

thanks for putting this on the cabe i am only 1 hour a way  !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2016)

some real nice stuff, will get expensive!!!


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2016)

the tandem is cool but the rear fender is probably wrong unless the men riding in the back wears a dress and the red trike is a reproduction


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2016)

man the bidding is up


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2016)

if the ladies version goes to $23000 USD, I wonder what the mens version will bring
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/...framed-pneumatic-safety/?q=comet&ref=lot-list


----------

